# Your favorite Leopard Gecko Morph?



## RandSReptiles (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello Reptile Lovers 

I was just watching gecko unboxing on YouTube and I wanted to see what the people of RFUK favorite Morph of Leopard Gecko is? 

Random question but just curious, Mine is a Rainwater Albino


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

A Mack Snow Rainwater Albino is mine....


----------



## ZachyBoy (Oct 4, 2012)

Normals, bold stripes and bandits!:2thumb:


----------

